# Tecumseh Engine Model?



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello all;
I was able to recently purchase a used Craftsman 26" wide scoop with a 9 HP Tecumseh engine on her.
I am trying to find out more information on the actual engine (i.e. model number, etc.) but am not having much luck so far.

The model # for the Craftsman is 536.886260 and the Serial # is 916505485. 
I am guessing this unit is about 6 or 7 years old but I can't be sure.
Any help would be most appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

look on top of the engine cover just behind the sparkplug ( standing behind the blower at the controls ) for the tecumseh engine model number


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If it's newer than 2004,
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/ModelNumberSpec.pdf

If it's older or possibly had an engine swap, look along the recoil shroud for a stamped into the metal number series.


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

Gentlemen;
I just got off the phone with a Tecumseh support person and I told him i thought it was around 7 years old.
He told me to look for a sticker below the throttle control (rabbit/turtle) down
low near where the engine mounts onto the chassis.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Mr_Detail said:


> Gentlemen;
> I just got off the phone with a Tecumseh support person and I told him i thought it was around 7 years old.
> He told me to look for a sticker below the throttle control (rabbit/turtle) down
> low near where the engine mounts onto the chassis.


 try checking all three places, one of us has got to be right


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Some googling suggests its probably around 15 years old.
from about 2000:

What year model is my Craftsman snow thrower model 536.886260? | ShopYourWay

Scot


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

sscotsman;
Woah! if you are correct then the man that sold me this blower lied outright.
It looks like it really had not been used that much.

If it is 15 yrs. old, what should I be doing for maintenance before winter hits?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr_Detail said:


> sscotsman;
> Woah! if you are correct then the man that sold me this blower lied outright.
> It looks like it really had not been used that much.


Hanlon's razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity"


stupidity is a bit harsh..in this case "ignorance" would be the better word to use..It's possible the seller lied! It's also possible he simply had no clue how old it was..see this thread for more on this phenomenon:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/31129-snowblower-age.html

I give it about 30/70 odds lied/ignorance.

The Tecumseh engine numbers will tell the tale! 

And age isnt a huge deal to snowblowers..condition, previous owner care, and current owner care are significanatly more important than age..there are a lot of 40 year old snowblowers that are in much better shape than some 10 year old ones..and IMO, after 10 years, age doesn't much impact the price.
15, 20, 30, 40 year old snowblowers are often of similar value, if condition and features are similar..

Scot


----------



## snowEH (Nov 28, 2014)

i found my serial number on the "driver side" of the engine down by the cover covering the carburetor its a sticker labeled Warning in orange.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with Scot 100%- don't worry on the age.. condition is most important..Unless you bought it for just re-sale as everybody's first question is-'how old is it'. But you bought it to use it so just look at the condition of things. I have a 36 yo blower that I wouldn't trade for a newer one even with money to boot because I know it is solid as a rock with very low wear. Enjoy your purchase this winter.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yea don't worry about the transaction..... it is water over the ****. If you got a strong engine it probably does not matter that much.

Not much maintenance to worry about on the engine.

1. Change oil with 5w-30 -I recommend synthetic.
2. Drop carb bowl and clean... clean the nut jet with carb cleaner
3. Inspect plug and change if you are not sure about it.
4. Inspect all carb springs. if they are very rusty they may break and you may want to replace them. Otherwise, oil with a light motor oil or 3 in 1.

5. Inspect the recoil rope. If it is frayed you may want to get a new chord or have it on hand.
6. Inspect the fuel line. Replace if it does not look good. It may have cracks that are ready to break through if it is the original. Good opportunity to install a fuel shut off valve.

good luck


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

O.K., here is the latest. I found what I believe to be an engine sticker but it is a "SEARS, ROEBUCK & CO" one. Did Sears make small engines?
Anyway here is the info:

Engine Model: 143.009001
Engine Family: XTPXS.3182BF
Displacement: 318
DOM: 9126 D


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Mr_Detail said:


> O.K., here is the latest. I found what I believe to be an engine sticker but it is a "SEARS, ROEBUCK & CO" one. Did Sears make small engines?
> Anyway here is the info:
> 
> Engine Model: 143.009001
> ...


 sears doesn't make anything they just put their name on it


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No, sears didnt make their own engines..
its a Tecumseh engine.

DOM, Date Of Manufacture, says the engine was made on the 126th day of a year ending in 9. unfortunately Tecumseh never used 2-digit year codes! only one digit..
So "year ending in 9" could mean 1969, 1979, 1989, or 1999.
(It cant mean 2009, because Tecumseh stopped making snowblower engines in 2008)

So to figure out which decade it is, we have to use other clues from the engine model and the snowblower model..We have a reference in this thread, for this Craftsman model, that says year 2000, so its pretty clear the engine date means 1999.

The engine was made in May 1999.
It was shipped to Murray, who placed it on the snowblower that summer.
The snowblower then went for sale at a Sears in Autumn 1999 as a 2000 model year machine..
So, you definately have a Y2K machine..15 years old.

Scot


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

Great! Thank you Scot.
Now I still need some help identifying the actual "Tecumseh" engine.
I want to change out the spark plug and understand how much gasoline the tank
actually holds.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr_Detail said:


> Great! Thank you Scot.
> Now I still need some help identifying the actual "Tecumseh" engine.
> I want to change out the spark plug and understand how much gasoline the tank
> actually holds.


I googled:

Engine Model: 143.009001

which found this:

http://tinyurl.com/craftsman-cross-reference

which downloads a .doc document that says Sears model 143.009001
is a Tecumseh HMSK90-156530D

manual: 
TECUMSEH HMSK90 OPERATOR'S MANUAL Pdf Download.

(which has a date of 1998 on it!  which also confirms the model year 2000 for the snowblower)

Scot


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you kindly Scot.
I am not lazy, just confused at times.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No problem! 
no one suggested you are lazy! 

It is often genuinely difficult to work out details like this..especially if you dont even know where to start..I think I have gotten somewhat good at it, but only because I have been doing it for six years straight! 

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not to bring any doubt to what has already been presented, but I noticed that the searspart lookup of that model's manual, has no reference to either EPA or CARB, emissions. That may mean that this model could have been produced before 1995, when I believe that language was mandated. Now I understand that these models may have been produced over, potentially a decade, and by no means is this definitive. Just an observation.


----------

